# Murray Ultra 5hp 22" 622505X31A



## Baulde (Feb 28, 2014)

I got this snow blower used, and could not find information or the manual online. I managed to collect documentation from Murray and other sources. Just registered to post the .pdf docs in case someone else is looking for it

Model# 622505X31A
Engine: Tecumseh HSSK50
Spark Plug: 
Champion RJ-19LM or equivalent.
NGK - BR2LM

Oil: SAE 5W30 or 0w30* (Prefered)

Parts Manual
Owners Manual - Scan
Engine Guide
Engine Operators Manual

- Enjoy, Baulde


----------



## Baulde (Feb 28, 2014)

Apparently the PDF's exceed the max size for this forum, and I cannot upload them? Any recommendation on where to put them?


----------



## sqrat (Mar 13, 2016)

Any chance you still have those docs?


----------



## Baulde (Feb 28, 2014)

sqrat said:


> Any chance you still have those docs?


Yes, PM'ed


----------



## Baulde (Feb 28, 2014)

Actually cannot, PM you I don't have enough posts. So.... give me your email... somehow? I do have the docs for this unit still.


----------



## sqrat (Mar 13, 2016)

Baulde said:


> Actually cannot, PM you I don't have enough posts. So.... give me your email... somehow? I do have the docs for this unit still.


ha i can't pm either. and i can't post an email address so lets try this


----------



## Baulde (Feb 28, 2014)

Emailed, let me know if it does not go through. Attachment is an 8 meg zip file with pdf's


----------



## sqrat (Mar 13, 2016)

Thats awesome. :bowing:

I'm going to try to post the manual here incase someone else comes along looking for maintenance and storage info.


----------



## sqrat (Mar 13, 2016)

Second half


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Great price too.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need five posts to be able to PM. Baulde you should be good and sqrat you need one more post.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Baulde said:


> I got this snow blower used, and could not find information or the manual online. I managed to collect documentation from Murray and other sources. Just registered to post the .pdf docs in case someone else is looking for it
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing :rock:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Sometimes with large files I find it's very handy to use dropbox.com and provide a link to the person (S) if you make it public. Sometimes email accounts have size limits too and this is a good way around it.....


----------



## the jester (Nov 8, 2017)

*Auger belt part number*



Baulde said:


> Actually cannot, PM you I don't have enough posts. So.... give me your email... somehow? I do have the docs for this unit still.


 Hi there, I'm new here; unlike my Murray 22" 6 speed snowblower which appears to be 18 years old! The model number is 622505X31A. I've tried to replace the auger belt and need to confirm the correct part number.
Can't find any online reference to that model ##
I watched a good you tube of how to change the belt and they were using 585416MA. Can anyone confirm this for me as I have to order it from U.S to be sent to me in Toronto.


----------



## MikeO (28 d ago)

sqrat said:


> Thats awesome. :bowing: I'm going to try to post the manual here incase someone else comes along looking for maintenance and storage info.


 Thanks for the post. I just had to refresh my Murray and this will help me a lot!


----------

